# AMAZING 4 arrow "trick" shot.



## bowhunter_21_03 (Oct 20, 2002)

How in the world? That was awesome. I would be lucky just to hit one.


----------



## wantinadarton (Jan 23, 2006)

*Lifesaver Video*

That was probably the coolest thing I've seen.


----------



## psgpowell (Feb 4, 2003)

*Awesome*

I was lucky enough to get to visit with Randy after one of his perfomances at the Harrisburg Sport Show. I watched it forward & backward on his camcorder in regular, slow & superslow speeds. It was neat watching the little pieces turn back into lifesavers. Sorry I didn't get to say hello Nick, but at least Betty was holding up her end at the booth. Take care, Vern


----------



## stickmonkey (Nov 1, 2006)

met him this weekend at the rockingham sportsman shoot, really impressive and one heck of a nice guy!


----------



## nick snook (Jun 16, 2002)

Thanks Vern . You take care too!!
Thanks for keepin an eye on Betty for me !??????


----------



## SmokinDiesel (Jan 10, 2007)

All I can say is wow


----------



## drenalinejunkie (Jan 31, 2007)

absolutely amazing.


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

Thats just awesome!


----------



## dzingale (Mar 11, 2004)

Holy cow.


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

Wow! too bad there wasn't a better video with a close-up on his equipment and stuff.


----------



## nick snook (Jun 16, 2002)

Here are stills from the video


----------



## nick snook (Jun 16, 2002)

T-4s set up photos
This is how the shot is set up.


----------



## nick snook (Jun 16, 2002)

This is the best part.

Many years ago I got to shake Howard Hills hand after shooting with him.
(I should have never washed it ) I have seen Randy do this shot three times successfully now. This photo is the second time he did it at Harrisonburg last week. Ifeel like I passed good old Howard's handshake on to the next generation . I see Randy signing kids autographs and shaking hands with them and I see in their eyes probably what Howard got a glimpse of in mine.
I really really really love this sport.

I am also very proud to have a small part to play in this shooting saga.
Actually 5.5 grains of nylon. shaped into a twisted nock.
Thank you Howard for the handshake.!!!! Thank you Randy for taking a chance on a crazy inventor.


----------



## KOZMAN4907 (Sep 23, 2004)

*cool*

  
OMG thats wicked good shooting!
Koz


----------



## thumperX (Jun 9, 2004)

Met him at a Cabela's grand opening... a very down to earth young man, we talked for awhile, while he was setting up!!


----------



## Big Bull Joe (Sep 15, 2004)

*Wow!!*

:darkbeer: AMAZING!!!:wink:


----------



## leon j chartier (Dec 12, 2004)

What the BEEEEEEEP


----------



## VitoVenison (Jun 10, 2007)

*Who cares about Randy Ointker*

Who cares about him anyway. Hes a had been and after seeing Frank Addington shoot instinctive its clear who the better shot is.


----------



## dzingale (Mar 11, 2004)

VitoVenison said:


> Who cares about him anyway. Hes a had been and after seeing Frank Addington shoot instinctive its clear who the better shot is.


Why do you bring this up if all you want to do is knock him?


----------



## Doc Holliday (May 21, 2002)

VitoVenison said:


> Who cares about him anyway. Hes a had been and after seeing Frank Addington shoot instinctive its clear who the better shot is.


Nice post.

You must be a very unhappy person.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

VitoVenison said:


> Who cares about him anyway. Hes a had been and after seeing Frank Addington shoot instinctive its clear who the better shot is.


Jealousy doesn't look good on you Vito...you ought to give credit where credit is due. Now in the meantime, where is the link to your video doing this?:noidea:

The original link didn't work for me, but I found it here
http://www.randyoitker.com/video.htm


----------



## Aspirin Buster (Mar 25, 2004)

*Archery*

I just did an interview with Randy for my celebrity interview column on Bowhunting.net. I think Randy's a great archer and good for the sport. Check it out if you haven't read it.

Coming up I'll have an interview with Byron Ferguson. 

Despite what some folks think, all of our shows are different and there are enough events for us all to stay busy. 

I wish folks wouldn't talk down about other members of our sport. Let's focus on growing the sport and promoting it... my two cents.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Very impressive!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

Ahhhhh yes......reinforces my confidence in my choice of bow, after seeing him perform that shot with an Apex! :wink::darkbeer:


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

That is sensational. Both the shot and Frank's reply. Thanks Nick for the link. Thank's Frank for the class. Thanks Vito for getting yourself banned so we don't have to read that kind of crap anymore.


----------

